# Chevy Duramax Coolant Leak Help



## huntingbuddy

My dad has a 2004 Chevy Duramax that looks like it is leaking coolant. The stuff that is leaking looks like tang. I am don't know as much about trucks as I would like to. I can probably fix it if I knew what the problem was and how to fix it.

Here are a couple picture of where it is at. The big hose you see in the picture goes to the radiator. I am not sure what everything else is. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Huge29

Kind of hard to tell from the pics, but the large hose is clearly a radiator hose (there is the upper and the lower). Is that where the leak is? If so, it is a very easy fix that only entails a new hose for about $20-30 and two clamps. ONly issue being that you have to drain all of the coolant if it is the lower and some if it is the upper. The orange definitely is coolant; just be sure that the new coolant is Dexcool compliant-most are now.


----------



## huntingbuddy

So I found the source of the leak, but I am not sure if the hose is replaceable. The hose is about 2 or 3" and one end is clamped to a metal pipe (the end that is leaking), and the other end looks like it is just sliped over another metal pipe. I am not sure if I can remove it. Is there some kind of slip I can get to or rubber band type thing that I can put inside the hose and between the pipe, kinda like a shim of sorts.


----------



## Loke

Is this what it looks like?
[attachment=0:1e277cor]truck stuff 002.jpg[/attachment:1e277cor]
If it is it is one of GM's greatest ideas to date. It is a quick disconnect for the coolant line. They are notorious for leaks. And if I recall correctly, about $7 at the dealer. Just be really careful that you don't break the fitting when you are taking it out. It is pot metal and is easily broken. Talk to Gene at Gene Harvey Parts Dept. Tell him that his brother in law sent you.


----------



## Huge29

Loke said:


> Talk to Gene at Gene Harvey Parts Dept. Tell him that his brother in law sent you.


Or tell him that you don't know Loke and he will only charge you list price. :mrgreen: 
I think Loke is on it except that you said 2-3"?? If so, is it possibly a crimped line? I can't imagine that even GM would make a move as stupid as that, but then again they thought plastic timing gears were a good idea too.


----------



## huntingbuddy

The hose looks like it is just slipped over the pipe it looks like it should have a clamp it, and its not even leaking out of that part. I will try and get a picture of it.


----------



## Huge29

After taking a gander at alldata I can only assume that you are looking at the upper hose there. It does appear that the radiator side of the hose is attached with a similar quick connect type connection as Loke pointed out. The engine side of the hose appears to be a standard hose clamp. The small hoses that you show there are presumably vent hoses for the overflow tank??
Maybe it is the lower because there definitely is a quick connect (what may look what is just slipped on as you described) on the radiator side of the lower hose and it has the branch going to the overflow also. It should be easy to see the source of the leak, simply following the law of gravity see if it is coming from above the main larger hoses, if not it is the hose or the seal of the hose.[attachment=1:3pir2672]ditry.gif[/attachment:3pir2672]
Here is the quick connect instructions if needed:[attachment=0:3pir2672]quick connect.gif[/attachment:3pir2672]


> 1. Using a bent-tip screwdriver or equivalent, pull on one of the open ends of the retaining ring in order to rotate the retaining ring.
> 2. Rotate the retaining ring (3) around the quick connector until the retaining ring is out of position and can be completely removed.
> 3. Remove the radiator outlet hose (2) from the quick connector fitting at the radiator
> REinstall
> 1. Important: Do not install the retaining ring (3) onto the fitting by pushing the retaining ring down over the fitting.
> Hook one of the open ends of the retaining ring (3) in one of the slots in the quick connector.
> 2. Rotate the retaining ring (3) around the connector until the retaining ring is positioned with all 3 ears through the 3 slots.
> 3. Ensure the 3 retaining ring ears can be seen from the inside of the connector and the retaining ring can move freely in the slots.
> 4. Install the radiator outlet hose (2) onto the radiator quick connector fitting until a click is heard or felt.Pull back on the radiator outlet hose (2) to ensure a proper connection.


----------



## huntingbuddy

Where the hose hooks to the engine is where the leak is coming from. That tee is what I was trying to describe, although I can't see the tee when I look at the truck. That doesn't look like very much fun to fix.


----------



## Huge29

Yeah, that is a lot of work for a stupid hose.


----------



## huntingbuddy

So here is a new problem with the cooling system. The hose that comes out of the top of the radiator is sucked in like its not getting any fluid in it. What could be the problem? A while ago we put some radiator leak stop stuff in there, I think that might be clogging something up. I think the part that is on the top of the engine where the top radiator hose hooks up to. I think something right there is clogged. Its the part with the bleeder screw on it. I tried flushing every thing and I got clear water running out of everything including the bleeder screw, but I didn't have any flow out of the top radiator hose. When I fill up the tank anit freeze will come out of the bleeder tank but still nothing through that top hose. What could get clogged in between those two points?


----------



## huntingbuddy

Ok so I filled up the cooling system and turned the truck on and got under it to see where it was leaking cause I fixed the hose and it was still leaking. It wasn't leaking from the hose it was leaking from higher, it looks to be the water pump now that I have figured out what the water pump is. I think it is coming out of a joint but I can't really tell. Any ideas.


----------



## Loke

Greenwood Motors.


----------



## Huge29

The water pump will have a little weep hole where the coolant will leak to let you know that the seal inside the pump is shot, that is most likely the issue because a water pump gasket does not just start leaking generally after many years. there is a little hole about 1/8"-1/4" on all pumps, if the leak is there, you need a new pump.


----------



## huntingbuddy

well I took the truck to the Wrench It Center today to fix the water pump. Well it was a big mess, I got about as far as getting the fan off. I couldn't figure out how to get the water pump off ( I thought it would be pretty straightforward, it wasn't) so I went and asked one of the mechanics and we went and looked at all data. Well you have to take the harmonic balancer for the crankshaft or something like that off. To take it off you need a special tool to stop it from moving and about 250 lbs of force. So I didn't get it off, I am sick of dealing with this truck, can anybody recommend a good mechanic to take it to replace the water pump.


----------



## Huge29

That is awfully complicated even for something made by Obama Motors! I looked it up and yes, you are esentially taking the whole front end of the engine apart not to mention wire harnesses, etc. Good luck! Just make a few calls including a GM dealership, tell them the water pump and they can give you the exact price just from that compare the warranty too.
Alldata shows $297 for OEM and 5.9 hours labor, so I would guess that the price would be around $600. Autozone has the water pump for $65, so realistically an aftermarket pump would run you about double that.


----------



## .45

huntingbuddy said:


> well I took the truck to the Wrench It Center today to fix the water pump. Well it was a big mess, I got about as far as getting the fan off. I couldn't figure out how to get the water pump off ( I thought it would be pretty straightforward, it wasn't) so I went and asked one of the mechanics and we went and looked at all data.* Well you have to take the harmonic balancer for the crankshaft or something like that off. To take it off you need a special tool to stop it from moving and about 250 lbs of force.* So I didn't get it off, I am sick of dealing with this truck, can anybody recommend a good mechanic to take it to replace the water pump.


It's really not too difficult...you can rent those 'special' tools from Auto-zone. Patience will help you get through the process. Just study a few books and remember to remove the 'woodruff key'. ( I guess they still use them ).

If you decide to pay somebody, I would avoid going to dealer, GM parts,usually, carry a warranty of 12 months or so. Big O and other repair center's use Moog and other brands that are guaranteed for life.
If you end up doing it yourself, give me holler if ya want some help...I could bring over a big hammer, balancer puller, liquid wrench and a bag full of swear words. It's easy.


----------



## huntingbuddy

You might have to bring your bag of swear words, I think I used all of mine.


----------



## stimmie78

Sucked in is normal when it's cooled down... see it all the time..


----------



## phantom

You've been messing around with this since Aug. 14th, with no resolution. If you ruin your engine ($4-6000.00?), what have you gained? Bite the bullet and take it to someone qualified before something serious happens.


----------

